# Average price for a Bear Rug



## Kramer588

what do you guys pay to get a black bear rug made?


----------



## 4IDARCHER

*Rug*

I think it depends a lot on who does it. Mine had to be sent out to be tanned, done at a diffrent place then the taxidermist, and this added to the cost. It is something you might want to ask whomever is doing the rug. After all was said and done, with tax and everything my total cost for a large black bear rug with head was $1100. I think they can be done for cheaper, but I really liked the quality of this taxidermist.


----------



## pa drenalin

the taxidermist i go to charges 135 a foot


----------



## akjeff

Up here it is about $200 a foot.


----------



## hunter_tlh

We are about $125 a foot here.


----------



## RIDGE_RUNNER91

HOLY CRAP!

I used to want a bear rug. ukey:

I will admit that I have no idea what is involved in making a rug but man that is alot more than I would have guessed. I was hoping for a big bear now I guess a small to medium size bear would be more in my price range................... lol


----------



## chuck7413

Taxidermists around here are right around the $200 a foot price.


----------



## superbuckeye

Man, I never knew a bear rug would be that expensive!


----------



## Kramer588

Thanks for all the inf guys, one taxidermist up here is listed for 175 a foot and I thought that was a lot but i guess it is right around the average for a high end shop.


----------



## akjeff

*What your paying for.*



akjeff said:


> Up here it is about $200 a foot.


Not all prices are the same. My taxidermist includes fleshing and or skinning of feet and head plus turning of ears etc etc. for the $200/ft. He also has pay as you go. I am only into my current bear for the tanning $55/ft including all fleshing etc. If there is a bunch of slippage I don't have to pay for the rugging I can just pick up my tanned hide and be done with that bear.


----------



## sawetamen

Taxidermy is a luxury item guys, its not cheap.


----------



## p&y417bull

just droped off a 442lber to my taxi and he is charging 135ft that includes everything and two colors of felt on the back. they measure them for pricing after they are done. mine will go about 80 inches tip of the nose to tip of the tail so bill should be about 900 plus tax


----------



## gobblengrunt

A couple of bears ive shot that werent trophy quality i just had the skins tanned. I usually lay the skin over a small table and put shed antlers, photo albums, etc. On top of them. It looks nice in a trophy room without the cost of a full rug.


----------



## sawetamen

I often wonder why a guy would charge 135/ft when all his buddies are getting 175-200/ft.


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter

sawetamen said:


> I often wonder why a guy would charge 135/ft when all his buddies are getting 175-200/ft.


Maybe he is doing the tanning his self.
I paid 150.00 a foot in 2001. It is 200.00 a foot now.
It is worth the extra money for a taxidermist that sends the hide to a tannery. They dont smell as bad when you get the rug back and they are slick and clean . 
The taxidermist I used to use for 100.00 a foot did the tanning himself and you can definately tell the difference. His have a dingy dirty look to them and smell pretty bad.


----------



## skip5515

*Bear Rug*

Back in 1979 I paid 775.00 for a rug of a bear that weight 450 dressed and was 91" long. Now be carefull as I have seen some bear rugs that had the claws cut off, Smell so bad you could not stand them in the house, big bear with heads the size of a racoon, so know what you are getting and make sure you make a point of getting the skull back as I have seen where they just disappeared and never to be seen again, So some times you DO get what you pay for. LOL Skip


----------



## Baz59

wow. i would just go with a full body mount. Mine bear is at the taxi right now and i am getting a full body mount on him.


----------



## allyandrbsdad

150 per foot


----------



## JPN

Baz59 said:


> wow. i would just go with a full body mount. Mine bear is at the taxi right now and i am getting a full body mount on him.


Thats what I did. 

Most of the taxi's around here told me around $500 for a rug. I dont know how much they were charging per foot though.


----------



## gsptarget

I have a 7.5 foot bear and was told $1800 for a rug

it pays to shoot a small one


----------



## BOWGOD

The price difference on my bear was only like 200.00 between a rug, and a full body so I just sucked it up and got the full body.


----------



## NeoZambas

*Depends on who you know*

I just shot a 7 foot black bear and the guy we are getting him done through said he could do it for $85 a foot. Ended up choosing to get a full body (which was also a great deal at 1700), just because he was a good bear. He does great work, the only reason we are getting such good deals is because we are going through a guy who has gotten 50+ animals done through him. If you find one of your taxidermists valued customers, and he puts in a good word for you, the price can drop tremendously.

-Neo


----------



## Matt D

LOL, this thread is comical. Yes, most of you are right, you have no idea the work involved, but just as important is the difference in high end work and not so high end work.


----------



## Mrobley066

I've heard 100-150 depending what you want done to the back.


----------



## Offtargetagain

Curios what it cost to just have the hide tanned? I already have 2 full mounts and a rug . Thinking about just tanning the next one.


----------



## Cory F.26

Mine for a black bear was $1000 flat


----------



## Cory F.26

$625 with no head. $1000 w/open mouth


----------

